# Wii #1930 - Zangeki no Reginleiv (Japan)



## Chanser (Feb 10, 2010)

^^wiirelease-3557^^


----------



## Chanser (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Kwartel (Feb 10, 2010)

the first black box


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 10, 2010)

This looks fucking amazing. My most anticipated game this month.

I'll download it and see if I can overcome the language barrier.

Translation teams, this is the game to pick up! I doubt it'll get a western release.


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 10, 2010)

The Box looks epic OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the game also looks great, can someone tell me if you can get through it with minimal knowledge of Japanese


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 10, 2010)

The game looks pretty good. I saw some gameplayfootage and it looked pretty violent, with the dismemberment of the giants and all the blood...

Does anybody know, what the wifi is for? Is it just leaderbords or co-op? I couldn`t find any information on that...

I`ll try this version, since there is no western release-date yet.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 10, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> The game looks pretty good. I saw some gameplayfootage and it looked pretty violent, with the dismemberment of the giants and all the blood...
> 
> Does anybody know, what the wifi is for? Is it just leaderbords or co-op? I couldn`t find any information on that...
> 
> I`ll try this version, since there is no western release-date yet.



The Wi-Fi is 4 player online co-op. I know, awesome. 

I'm surprised Nintendo would ever publish such a violent game. They're complete pussies in that respect. But this game looks hardcore and badass. I'm hoping for a western release; it would be one of the few games I'd buy.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 10, 2010)

Guild, I hope you don't mind if I link to your Wii Games of the Month thread here?

You can find more info there about this game.


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 10, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The Wi-Fi is 4 player online co-op. I know, awesome.
> 
> I'm surprised Nintendo would ever publish such a violent game. They're complete pussies in that respect. But this game looks hardcore and badass. I'm hoping for a western release; it would be one of the few games I'd buy.


Wow, 4-Player co-op. That`s immense! 

Yeah, Nintendo usually doesn`t publish violemt games. A few day I read these detailes:



Spoiler



- multiple settings were considered, each with a different main character: medieval Japan (with a samurai main character) and modern day (starring a high school boy)
- Scandinavian mythology was chosen over Greek due to most consumers not having a preset notion of what the creatures and gods should look like
- a lot of trial/error was involved in creating characters, which would sometimes lead to motion capture being completed before a character design was done
- the giants took a very long time to create
- Sandlot found it very difficult to create a game using a natural setting instead of a city setting
- the script is more than 10 centimeters thick
- over an hour of cut-scenes
- the giants will come after you even if they lose both legs...they'll crawl towards you
- increasing difficulty impacts strength and A.I. of the enemies
- NPCs react differently to each situation, sometimes yelling out different things depending on their proximity to enemies
- voice recording lasted 3 months
- Nintendo requested Classic Controller and Wifi play, with *Iwata himself asking for MotionPlus support*
- the dev team originally planned 100 weapons, but ended up with 300 by the time development was over
*- Sandlot tried removing elements to lessen the age rating, but felt that the gameplay was being detracted from
- The final decision was to keep the violence level because it fit well with the setting and characters*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 10, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Guild, I hope you don't mind if I link to your Wii Games of the Month thread here?
> 
> You can find more info there about this game.



No problem, it's easier than me writing up a paragraph about how hyped I am for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We can only pray for a western release.


----------



## ibis_87 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well- well... A very interesting release we have here, eh? Never could imagine something like that published by Nintendo. And damn, I like the box style. Also it's quite a looker but that's what you can expect from a Nintendo release.


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 10, 2010)

Two good looking people beating the crap out of giant giants! Awesome!!!

Yet another reason to use my Motion+


----------



## Pattonfiend67 (Feb 10, 2010)

THIS GAME IS AWESOME!!! you guys need to play it NOW!!!​


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks epic. Downloading it now.
Edit: cant stop watching footage of this game. This game really makes me wish Dragon Nest was coming to Wii xD Looks so similar.


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Feb 10, 2010)

shit game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ahh.. nintendo..


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 10, 2010)

@Raiden: Did you use Classic Controller, WM+, etc? That may change your opinion.

Just found some links for it and I'm downloading it now. 3.69 GB compressed with WinRAR, I think.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 11, 2010)

_Raiden_ said:
			
		

> shit game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just played the first 9 mins and I did alot better than that video xD. That person just sucked. The game is fun so far.
Edit: tried it with WiiMotion+ and it does make a differance.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Best WM+ game (besides Wii Sports Resort) so far!


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Feb 11, 2010)

game on the wiimotion plus 

but is useless ° _ °

Horrible camera, stage really painful ° _ °

bah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:

[Wii] Zangeki no Reginleiv [Full TUTORIAL]


Full tutorial Zangeki no Reginleiv only on ContraNetwork 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Part 1:

Part 2:


by _Contra_


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 11, 2010)

@_Raiden_ Guess cant please them all. I am just enjoying the 1:1 swordplay in this game. Would love to play a dynasty warriors or Sword of the Beserker with this play style. But to eaches' own I guess. But I do agree with you that the camera is a pain, but it doesnt make the game painful. And majority of the time you can kill things from 20 feet away. So the camera is not that big a deal. But the graphic slow down when you slice open 4 or more guys is kinda annoying.

On topic: Anyone found out how to do wifi co-op yet? Its fun by myself but would be more fun with 3 others xD. So far the game is easy. Anyone know if there is an option menu to up the difficulty or if the game gets harder as you go through the story? If so could you screen it. I can't read japanese xD.


----------



## qdog82 (Feb 11, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> @_Raiden_ Guess cant please them all. I am just enjoying the 1:1 swordplay in this game. Would love to play a dynasty warriors or Sword of the Beserker with this play style. But to eaches' own I guess. But I do agree with you that the camera is a pain, but it doesnt make the game painful. And majority of the time you can kill things from 20 feet away. So the camera is not that big a deal. But the graphic slow down when you slice open 4 or more guys is kinda annoying.
> 
> On topic: Anyone found out how to do wifi co-op yet? Its fun by myself but would be more fun with 3 others xD. So far the game is easy. Anyone know if there is an option menu to up the difficulty or if the game gets harder as you go through the story? If so could you screen it. I can't read japanese xD.



The game is so fun, playing it for 2 hours non stop, yeah its tank movement, but the sword play is so good, i cant get enough of it.

Trying to figger out the online right now, so far what i got out, its the 3rd option from the main menu, then you select a lobby, when you in the lobby the yellow button  in the right  corner to set your status to ready, then if everybody is ready it should start, but i always get an error there and its like little freezes.

Will try out ios222 and different usbloaders now, mayybe thast fixes it


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 11, 2010)

Played it a bit and it's pretty decent. The language barrier is pretty harsh but after fooling around in the menus for a bit you get the basics. The WM+ works pretty well, but targeting takes a while to get the hang of. It does have some extreme lagg when you dismember a lot of baddies, but that's like if you kill like 10 at once (which is only possible, in my experience so far, with the warhammer). Looks like a lot of fun in co-op, but I haven't tried Wi-Fi yet and I don't know how much it would lagg. 

Fun game.


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 11, 2010)

Definetely a fun game that benefits GREATLY from MotionPlus!

It's all cursor-based, but the fact that MotionPlus enables 360° tracking of where you point makes the swordplay and dismemberment (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) just a ton of fun. 

In fact, once you start a game, you can practically do away with the sensor bar. Try it out and obstruct the IR camera in the Wiimote - The game still tracks your cursor! 

Awesome, and such a shame that so few games use this option. How much better The Conduit, Reflex or games like Shattered Memories could have been with reliable, full-sphere cursor tracking...

As for the game itself, nothing groundbreaking or original, and not hugely polished - You progress from level to level, upgrading your equipment and killing stuff. Sometimes it can take you a while to trigger the next enemy wave, which is kind of dumb. I expect 6.5 - 7.5ish reviews. But that doesn't matter, the controls alone make it worth it.


----------



## ibis_87 (Feb 11, 2010)

Can't get it yet, but my fingers are all itchy to try it out. I know some decent Japanese, so i'll be able to help out with the menus and interface.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 11, 2010)

Meowayne said:
			
		

> Definetely a fun game that benefits GREATLY from MotionPlus!
> 
> It's all cursor-based, but the fact that MotionPlus enables 360° tracking of where you point makes the swordplay and dismemberment (
> 
> ...



I have to agree, although at the moment I'd give it at least a 7.5/10, maybe an 8. It's kinda repetitive, but it's some great hacking and slashing. Later on it gets a little more strategic and there's a larger emphasis on "strategic dismembering". 

But once you get to the level with the elephant, holy shit. The game is one of the best looking Wii games out there. That elephant is fucking huge.

The game really takes advantage of every aspect of the Wii. IR aiming (I think), waggle, etc. And the WM+ makes it better. Shooting bows is so awesome now. Once I try out online (and see if it works), I'm definitely gonna start collecting from friend codes here.


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 11, 2010)

The game is decent I think. I just played 4 stages and it is fun but a little flawed... 

The movement is very similar to RE4 or MetroidPrime (NGC), because when you push the analog-stick forward the character moves forward but moving the stick left and right move the camera in the respective direction. I think when you get used to it, it works pretty well, but I think the camera movement (when pushing the analog-stick left or right) is too slow! Maybe it is adjustable in some option in the game...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the auto-targeting of enemies doesn`t please me as well. I would have liked it more, if I could manually log onto an enemy and stay logged to it and starve around it freely. Now, when I hit an enemy from down to up (lifting it) and I want to finish it in the air I can`t do that, because he doesn`t target it anymore.

Still the game is pretty enjoyable!

I tried online co-op and it didn`t work. I don`t know why but it froze on me as well but then there was a message and after that I was in the game-set-up again... Either it is a usb-problem or a protection.


----------



## another_waster (Feb 11, 2010)

Will this be getting an english release ?


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 11, 2010)

Who knows? This game's predecessors on the PS2 and 360 made it to the states, but this time Nintendo is the publisher... I would say the chances of this coming to NA/EU are pretty damn low. : /

Here's something I made: Wii MotionPlus swordplay video.


----------



## qdog82 (Feb 11, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> I tried online co-op and it didn`t work. I don`t know why but it froze on me as well but then there was a message and after that I was in the game-set-up again... Either it is a usb-problem or a protection.



Thats the same problem i get from the online, maybe its like MH3 were online just worked from a disc


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 11, 2010)

qdog82 said:
			
		

> Master Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I hope not. If so I just won't be playing online, I guess. No point wasting a DvD-R just to play online. With the graphics slowing down from multi-dismemberments offline, the game must slow down alot during online play. If anyone gets online they should post up a video to show how it actually plays online.


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 11, 2010)

Did anybody try to change some things in the options? I tried it and there are so many things, that are changeable but it`s pretty hard to figure out what all the things do. 

You can, for example, back up the camera to a degree where the character is as big as Link in LoZ, the movement of the characters (left and right doesn`t move the cam, but the character) or the speed of the camera-rotation! 

Hopefully someone will care to translate the menu-text so we know what we are changing in those options 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:*


			
				silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> qdog82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a video of online-play. But it seems like the guy opened an own room rather then joining someone else, so it seems he is alone while playing online:

That stage sure is a bit empty


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd be interested in the options menu translation as well. 2 hours in, I would say I have figured out what to do where, and the general idea of all the menus, except this one.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 11, 2010)

@Master Mo I think that footage is off the disk. On Usbloader it freezes.

Just got thru the giant elephant stage(I think it is stage 12). OMG that was epic.


----------



## damysteryman (Feb 12, 2010)

This game looks really good!

As soon as it arrives to me in the mail, I'm going to look at the files on the disc, to find where the text lives, and to see if it's changeable, despite knowing very little Japanese.

But not straight away of course...
I'm gonna play it for several hours first!


----------



## qdog82 (Feb 12, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> Did anybody try to change some things in the options? I tried it and there are so many things, that are changeable but it`s pretty hard to figure out what all the things do.
> 
> You can, for example, back up the camera to a degree where the character is as big as Link in LoZ, the movement of the characters (left and right doesn`t move the cam, but the character) or the speed of the camera-rotation!
> 
> ...


I made a room and then i started the game alone, before anybody joined, and it was the same like in the video,
then i  tryed it again waiting for somebody, one guy joined and i started the game, but it froze again

Oh it looks like online has different stages then the story mode, and leveling is also seperate.
Hope somebody figgers out a way for it to work


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is what I figured out of the Options menu, from top to bottom:

1. Camera Control by Stick / Cursor (only horizontal) / Cursor (all)
_This is very important, you can practically enable traditional TPS controls here_
2. Camera perspective close/mid/far
3. Camera sensitivity 0.1 - 5
4. ?
5. ?
6. Only slash when B is pressed on/off
7. ?
8. Cursor / MotionPlus sensitivity
_worth checking out and experimenting with_
9. Calibrate MotionPlus (lay on flat surface and wait a few seconds)
10. ?
11. ?
12. Music volume
13. Sound effect volume
14. Voice volume
15. ?
16. ?
17. Restore Defaults

I mainly tested outside of combat, so some of the ?s might have something to do with enemy display/combat mechanics/whatever.

Sadly, I didn't find a way to turn off the annoying menu voiceover.


----------



## Skoopman (Feb 12, 2010)

Meowayne said:
			
		

> Here is what I figured out of the Options menu, from top to bottom:
> 
> 1. Camera Control by Stick / Cursor (only horizontal) / Cursor (all)
> _This is very important, you can practically enable traditional TPS controls here_
> ...



Nice, the camera is way too slow. THx for the tips. So I tried to play online, entered a room, after the loading screen a message pops up and I got back to the room. I don't know if my ping was too high, or if they kick ppl based on the IP but it didn't freeze.

Another problem: I am too stupid to figure out how to shoot the damn bow.  Pressing A+B enables aiming and now how do I shoot?
2nd problem: The game is loading infinitly in the 4th stage I can't play any further. I hope I don't have to download the game again because it gave me an CRC error after I extracted it.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 12, 2010)

Skoopman said:
			
		

> Nice, the camera is way too slow. THx for the tips. So I tried to play online, entered a room, after the loading screen a message pops up and I got back to the room. I don't know if my ping was too high, or if they kick ppl based on the IP but it didn't freeze.
> 
> Another problem: I am too stupid to figure out how to shoot the damn bow.  Pressing A+B enables aiming and now how do I shoot?
> 2nd problem: The game is loading infinitly in the 4th stage I can't play any further. I hope I don't have to download the game again because it gave me an CRC error after I extracted it.


For the bow you press A+B then you pull the wiimote back (like you are pulling back a arrow to shoot) then let go of A+B (the cursor should turn yellow or orange when you can shoot) Keep in mind tho that the blue bar on the bottom right is the actual ammo for the bow and if that goes empty or in the red you have to charge it back up by meleeing monsters and collecting the blue essenses that come from every melee hit you land.

Are you running from disk or HDD? Eitherway it sounds like you have a messed ISO if it is working fine until a certain lvl. 9 times out of 10 the ISO is corrupt in the sector that that lvl loads off of. Or(if playing from CD) the cd is scratched or dirty or the information got messed up during the burning process. Or(if playing off a HDD) your HDD is corrupt (happened to me awhile back had to put all my games back on my HDD (thank god I keep back-ups of all the (good) games on a diffferant partition on the same HDD)


----------



## Skoopman (Feb 12, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> Skoopman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx dude, I was pulling the nunchuck back  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm playing from HDD and I am downloading the ISO again.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 12, 2010)

Okay, so my little problem.

I'm on I think level 20, the one where you're in the cave full of bugs, and it's fucking impossible. By some miracle I'm able to defeat the first 3 or so massive hordes (I just use a bow that shoots gigantic explosives to pluck off 90% of the group), but then you get into this pit that fills with bugs. You're all alone and pretty much surrounded. I always get mobbed, can't move, and constantly take damage until I die. And the area is too small to use my bow (since it'd kill me as well) and I can't just keep them at bay with a scepter or something because they can shoot projectiles. It's fucking cheap, man.

The rest of the game is pretty evenly balanced so far, though.


----------



## Skoopman (Feb 12, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Okay, so my little problem.
> 
> I'm on I think level 20, the one where you're in the cave full of bugs, and it's fucking impossible. By some miracle I'm able to defeat the first 3 or so massive hordes (I just use a bow that shoots gigantic explosives to pluck off 90% of the group), but then you get into this pit that fills with bugs. You're all alone and pretty much surrounded. I always get mobbed, can't move, and constantly take damage until I die. And the area is too small to use my bow (since it'd kill me as well) and I can't just keep them at bay with a scepter or something because they can shoot projectiles. It's fucking cheap, man.
> 
> The rest of the game is pretty evenly balanced so far, though.



Try the big sword. It's good for massive hordes, bow is just for distance, or maybe just hack and slash like a madman with the small sword


----------



## nikochanr3 (Feb 12, 2010)

When i try to load this game (and NMH2 actually) i wind up getting ERROR 2 messages).  However, i cannot find an error 2 to remove from the ISO before burning.  I am burning games to DVD right now, have uploaded to the newest firmware using Wakiniko's method, and use the gamma loader.  Is there somethign else i should be doing (in addition or instead)?  

Thanks


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 12, 2010)

Okay Tried out online. You have to be VERY patient. I did a game with some other guy named Alef. Played a few games then I turned the Difficulty up too high and we got pwned in one hit xD. Think I will upload a video to youtube in a min. It plays remarkably well (once the game actually starts)...which is good since the servers are all the way in Japan. (which is why it takes so long and seems to freeze (which it doesnt0 just takes FOREVER to start the game xD) I figured since I got to get it to work with one person I would try to play with 3 other ppl (joined a room, instead of just waiting for ppl to come to my room) and after waiting forever I got a message that said something (I am guessing it said something about me going out of ping) and I got sent back to the lobby screen.

Edit: Now that I wanna make a vid, no one will join my room xD


----------



## Skoopman (Feb 12, 2010)

Okay I got rid of my CRC error. I re-downloaded the game and still had the CRC error. The problem was 7-Zip, I don't know why but WinRar extracted the files without a problem.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 12, 2010)

Hell this game might has so much potential in the western regions, but I truly believe its sales would be as worse as the sales of NMH2.


----------



## bouliton (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey guys,

I tried to play it but I only got a black screen.
Can someone help me?

I got a 4.1E wii with usb loader gx and cios38 rev 17.

I've tried many options but it's no good.

thanks.


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Man, I really don't know what to think of this game, its so difficult to assess. On the one hand, it's ugly, it's glitchy as hell, the framerate frequently drops below 10 and even 5fps, it's repetetive like few others, the controls could have used some major improvements, and the whole game is extremely simple.

On the other hand, these first three hours might just have been one of the best times I have had with the system yet. Just now I have made a MotionPlus-assisted clean cut through the kneecaps of about 10 ogre-like creatures that are each 5m high while being chased by a 10k ton elephant. I mean jesus christ.


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 12, 2010)

Great game, I did 3 levels and then tried to enter the 3rd one again to test new weapons, but after I finished the mission I got a black screen, meh, I guess I won't get it with NeoGamma or something.

I really wish it'll get a NTSC-U release, the japanese isn't that hard to understand, but still.. It's annoying to translate \ guess all those options.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 12, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Hell this game might has so much potential in the western regions, but I truly believe its sales would be as worse as the sales of NMH2.


I agree. This game is fun as hell. Would be awesome to see this hit stateside(especially for better online co-op) but I seriously doubt it will leave Japan. I think this just because the sales for asian-style games really dont do so well when taken over to the west(if it's not based off some mainstream anime or has Final Fantasy strapped to its name it doesnt really do all that good in NA). Which I hate because I love asian-styled games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 12, 2010)

Skoopman said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tried both methods. The big sword is too slow and you'll just get interrupted every time you try to attack. The small sword can't fight off large enough mobs and doesn't deal enough damage (especially since the chick is weaker in melee). I may just skip it.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 12, 2010)

This online co-op has me confused xD I played earlier today when someone joined my room, but when I try to join someone elses room I get an ingame error message right at the 3 count (You know the screen that counts down from 3 then starts the game online) and then kicks me back to the lobby screen. I am just guessing that I cant play with Japanese players but I cant confirm that or not. Anyway if anyone wants to play online co-op look for a game named america and see if you can play (just be warned it takes awhile for the online game to start. It will seem like it has frozen but really hasn't just wait and it will load) IGN is Wayne

Edit: Or just add me Fc=5371 2068 7363


----------



## Kenshin Br (Feb 13, 2010)

I have no problem playing this game.

My Wii is a 3.2 US.

Sometimes I got "disc not recoganized" but not a big deal. Last time I was able to play for 2 hours long (only stoped because I got tired).

And this game is GREAT!

The controls are not really good, but even so the game is fun to play. Really nice action game.


----------



## bouliton (Feb 13, 2010)

Maybe it's not compatible with PAL wii... hope it'll be out for europe...


----------



## another_waster (Feb 13, 2010)

works on my pal wii using 222 mload and language japan...

the menus are soo confusing to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how do you set up motion plus on this ? anyone have a guide for the controls ?


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 13, 2010)

MotionPlus is recognized automatically, no need for (re)calibration.

What I deciphered from the "Options" screen is one or two pages back in this thread.

You get your head around the controls automatically.. cursor is used for slashing/aiming and turning (when enabled), A+B is bow (draw back the mote), C is jump, Z is block, 1 is focus camera on ground (useless when TPS controls are enabled), (-) is menu, (+) is change weapons.

In the main menu, the first option is "tutorials", the second "story mode" and the third "wifi". 

In "story mode", the first option is "new game" and the second is "load game". 

Red buttons are always "accept" and blue buttons are "cancel"

You'll figure the rest out for yourself.


----------



## squall23 (Feb 13, 2010)

Just got done stage 12.  I'm going to be remembering that for a LONG time.


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 13, 2010)

Which is stage 12? Before or after the elephant? Or is it the elephant?


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 13, 2010)

Meowayne said:
			
		

> Which is stage 12? Before or after the elephant? Or is it the elephant?


12 is the first appearance of the giant elephant


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 13, 2010)

I just beat Stage 13. Those rhinoceros types are crazy. And awesome to bring down.

Here's a menu, controls and options explanation in English that I made:


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 13, 2010)

Having way too much fun with this game. If only playing online wasnt such a pain.... And the fight on stage 16 was fun...too bad the bow I had pwned him too quick....I was hoping for an epic fight by the way he was introduced.

Me playing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 13, 2010)

Meowayne said:
			
		

> Man, I really don't know what to think of this game, its so difficult to assess. On the one hand, it's ugly, it's glitchy as hell, the framerate frequently drops below 10 and even 5fps, it's repetetive like few others, the controls could have used some major improvements, and the whole game is extremely simple.
> 
> On the other hand, these first three hours might just have been one of the best times I have had with the system yet. Just now I have made a MotionPlus-assisted clean cut through the kneecaps of about 10 ogre-like creatures that are each 5m high while being chased by a 10k ton elephant. I mean jesus christ.



It's definitely not ugly. The character models and environments are some of the best on the Wii, not to mention great looking cutscenes. If you want an ugly game in the same vein (hehe, that rhymed), go play Valhalla Knights. That game is ugly as fuck. But yeah, the framerate does drop when you dismember a lot. As for glitchy, I wouldn't be so sure about that. Maybe you're getting it mixed up with the framerate jumps.

The game does give me a Blood of Bahamut feeling. Not gameplay wise, but just the scope of death. You're what, 6ft tall, on a good day in this game? You're fighting creatures that are 50 to 100ft tall. It's amazing. And the WM+ really does work here.


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 13, 2010)

@silkyskeeter

Wow, that bow is way overpowered. D: It took me a couple of minutes to bring him down, traditional way.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 13, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Meowayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I will just add on to what Guild McCommunist said by saying: The game is hard to you? @[email protected] I haven't died once yet. If ANYTHING my beef is with it being too easy (which can be changed to a higher difficulty (well you can online. For some reason it wont let me take the difficulty past 2 stars on story mode, which is kinda annoying (I want more challenge))) As far as glitchy goes, the only glitch I have seen is the annoying evade glitch (when I try to avoid an attack sometime it wont do anything no matter how I swing the nunchuck around) other than that the control seems solid. A little too sensitive at times and kinda slow to respond at others but still rather solid (i hope Zelda has similar play mechanics to tell you the truth). But as far as the running from the Elephant scene goes....what are you talking about? That was the most epic crap I have played since Shadow of Colosuss and the game gets even harder after that. If you think the game is hard, you really shouldn't play passed the 12th stage xD


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 13, 2010)

Meowayne said:
			
		

> @silkyskeeter
> 
> Wow, that bow is way overpowered. D: It took me a couple of minutes to bring him down, traditional way.


Yeah playing as the girl is rather cheap xD But for that stage you have to play as her so I was forced to play as her. I like playing the male the most. Makes the game ALOT more challenging.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 13, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FYI, the "evade" glitch isn't a glitch. There's a limit to how many times you can dash per time limit, apparently. You can't dash 100% of the time, that'd be a little cheap. Most games have something like that. The Nunchuck is, however, sometimes annoyingly sensitive. I'll randomly dash or dash in the wrong direction sometimes. 

FYI again, the game gets harder at around level 20 or so. The spider cave is fucking impossible.


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> And I will just add on to what Guild McCommunist said by saying: The game is hard to you?


No? At no point did I say that.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 13, 2010)

Meowayne said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Misread I guess xD


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 14, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> FYI, the "evade" glitch isn't a glitch. There's a limit to how many times you can dash per time limit, apparently. You can't dash 100% of the time, that'd be a little cheap. Most games have something like that. The Nunchuck is, however, sometimes annoyingly sensitive. I'll randomly dash or dash in the wrong direction sometimes.
> 
> FYI again, the game gets harder at around level 20 or so. The spider cave is fucking impossible.


Yeah the spider cave was annoying as all hell. And was the only stage so far I have died on. And not for difficulty, but for cheapness. But nothing that wasnt easily countered with the cheapness of the female character. And I think it is a glitch because you can dash forward over and over without penalty. I have noticed it only does it when the autolock locks onto monsters and then they come close, which I found out I have to get it to where they are no longer targeted to be able to dash again(which of course is a pain to do. I usually just run straight at the monsters and past them. Takes less time then trying to turn and less chance of getting hit over and over.)

For the ppl that don't know of this annoying stage yet....

Spider Cave Part 1

Spider Cave Part 2

Spider Cave Part 3


----------



## Ikkutebayo (Feb 14, 2010)

You think this game is easy? Wait until the new armies (especially the Muspelheim one). I'm stuck in chapter 62... and farming crystals for the last upgrades and see if they help.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 14, 2010)

Ikkutebayo said:
			
		

> You think this game is easy? Wait until the new armies (especially the Muspelheim one). I'm stuck in chapter 62... and farming crystals for the last upgrades and see if they help.


WoW.....chapter 62....Nice to know the games goes for that long. I can't wait to get to those lvls then ^^. Man this game is so epic. I really hope Nintendo of America doesn't deny us this awesome game....Just hope when or if they do give us this game they go back in and fix the issues that are present in the Japanese version. Even if they don't, I still want a English version because the cut scenes seem like it is a good story to know. That and (from the little time I got to play the online co-op) the online co-op was fun, which only seems playable with ppl in your same region (atleast that is what I think since I was able to play 3 online co-op games with someone, but when ever I try to get in a game I cant play with them) This game makes me really want a Phantasy Star or a Zelda or something similar with these play mechanics to come out.


----------



## squall23 (Feb 14, 2010)

Ikkutebayo said:
			
		

> You think this game is easy? Wait until the new armies (especially the Muspelheim one). I'm stuck in chapter 62... and farming crystals for the last upgrades and see if they help.


There are at least 60 chapters?!

Wow, that's REALLY good news to me.


----------



## Ikkutebayo (Feb 14, 2010)

I haven't been able to start a game online. Can I play with any of you?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  My Friend Code is 4984 6605 1511, and the nick is Ikkutebayo.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 14, 2010)

Ikkutebayo said:
			
		

> I haven't been able to start a game online. Can I play with any of you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wanna see if me and you can sync up and play? My fc is 5371 2068 7363 add me. I am adding you atm.

Edit: you are added. btw my IGN in that game is Wayne (which is my real name xD)


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 14, 2010)

As for the "spider cave", I haven't played it myself (though I'm about to) but from watching the video and reading people complain, I would think that what I call the "waggle sword" would work very well? 
Its a sword for Frey that lets you attack constantly about every 0.5 seconds or you can just waggle the mote and do maybe 10 attacks per second until it has to regenerate. 

Does 16 damage/attack at lvl1.


----------



## Ikkutebayo (Feb 14, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> Ikkutebayo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It gaves me a message (probably about lost connection) when the "3" appears and asks me to select the red button thing... Maybe it has to do with the distance between the peers.

For the spider stage, I used a staff that creates red lighting through waggling.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 14, 2010)

Ikkutebayo, If you are watching this. Maybe you should make a room and I join you. You keep getting kicked right before the game starts it seems.


----------



## Ikkutebayo (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok, I'll create it.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 14, 2010)

Ikkutebayo said:
			
		

> silkyskeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that is the same thing it does to me when I try to join a room....Maybe I should join your room and see if the same happens to me. Btw where are you located? But I honestly dont think this game is peer to peer..(it would run faster if it was)


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 14, 2010)

Well that worked xD Wow the room filled up. I guess I just cant host then xD


----------



## Ikkutebayo (Feb 14, 2010)

It worked! But it seems that Japanese people cannot play with us (they disconnect).

I'm from Spain.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 14, 2010)

Okay online works folks you just have to be somewhat close to each other and we apparently cant play with Japanese ppl. Everyime they join they get kicked.



LoL after I made these for some reason now I keep getting kicked at the start of the game. It could just be that Japanese ppl keep joining our game. Dunno. Oh well I have to get ready to go out with the miss anyway (for Valentines day (I swear this holiday is only for women xD))


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow we actually got a team of 3 to start. That was fun. What ever weapon that was that masanao was usin I want that. XD it seemed like a long light saber xD He kept air comboing the monsters


----------



## Ikkutebayo (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, if you want to play again in some other time, be my guest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Have fun!


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 14, 2010)

So the riddle is finally solved. I thought it has something to do with me playing the game through usb-loader (and I had no DVDs to try it thought the normal way) but apparently it is, because of the distance to japan... So will wi-fi work with Europe and the UnitedStates??? If I can figure out where my friend-code is we could try it


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 14, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> So the riddle is finally solved. I thought it has something to do with me playing the game through usb-loader (and I had no DVDs to try it thought the normal way) but apparently it is, because of the distance to japan... So will wi-fi work with Europe and the UnitedStates??? If I can figure out where my friend-code is we could try it


Your friendcode is located in the 3rd red menu at the botton in the lobby. On the next menu it is at the top. and to add ppl is the button to the bottom right.


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 14, 2010)

Anyone else gets an error from time to time?
Sometimes it's a simple "Could not read disc" error which I fix by ejecting and inserting the disc, but sometimes it's "An error has occurred" which forces me to shut off my Wii, and it's kinda hard to play with these errors.


----------



## Ikkutebayo (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok, beat the game already. The final level seems to be 63, with a "holy fuck final fantasy boss" included. After the credits you unlock all five difficulty leves for story mode (hard, very hard and shit hard).

I discovered that you can name your room when you create it. It would be useful to set names such as "ENGLISH PLAYERS" for abroad players to know where they can play.


----------



## Kenshin Br (Feb 14, 2010)

On the online mode you have to star a new profile again, right?

You can't you your character from the single player mode, right?



			
				OmerMe said:
			
		

> Anyone else gets an error from time to time?
> Sometimes it's a simple "Could not read disc" error which I fix by ejecting and inserting the disc, but sometimes it's "An error has occurred" which forces me to shut off my Wii, and it's kinda hard to play with these errors.



Yeah... When I started to play it.

But now I havent seen any problem at all. But I didnt do anything. LOL.


----------



## Ikkutebayo (Feb 15, 2010)

You're right, online mode is just like starting a new game. That's why I see lot of people playing alone to collect crystals...


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 15, 2010)

I dunno I like playing with ppl. I just collect exp as I play with ppl.


----------



## Ikkutebayo (Feb 15, 2010)

That's the impression I get when looking for random online matches. Rooms with 3 or 4 people, but also many rooms with 1 person playing alone...


----------



## squall23 (Feb 15, 2010)

0389 0519 6887 (squall23)

We should play sometime.  I'm in Canada so I should be able to connect to you guys.


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 15, 2010)

@sillyskeeter, Ikkutebayo: 

I added both of you. If you like, add me:* 3696 1711 8066 *("Meowayne")

Edit: Adding squall now.

edit edit: Locale is Germany.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 15, 2010)

Okay added squall23 and Meowayne


----------



## Ikkutebayo (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll add you all when possible.


----------



## john1010_ma (Feb 15, 2010)

started playing this game today after hearing you guys hype about it. it's psycho! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks to Meowayne 4 the video to help start me off.


----------



## bomigoton (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Guys.

Does anybody know about a translation team until now? 
I know this is not Monster Hunter or Pokemon, but still hope there is a "slash up" game lobby. 
Bad, that chances for a english release are quite small.


----------



## Taik (Feb 16, 2010)

A translation patch isn't really needed, once you know the menus (watch videos on youtube) it's quite easy to play


This game is AWESOME


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 16, 2010)

My FC:
4984-6687-1724
Send me a PM if you add me with your FC.


----------



## another_waster (Feb 16, 2010)

How do you get to the people on the fifth level when they are all up on the bridge ? it wont let me climb up any of the hills grrrr annoying!?!!


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 16, 2010)

Adding OmerMe.

For the next 4-5 hours, I'll be available for online play, just so you know. I'll be checking this thread now and then.


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 16, 2010)

The Wifi menus are still very confusing. Hi wayne.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 16, 2010)

Meowayne said:
			
		

> The Wifi menus are still very confusing. Hi wayne.


Yeah but once you play around with them you figure out what they actually do. LoL I got kicked at the start of the game, just wating in the lobby now. (for the ppl that havent got the online to work yet sometimes you have to be patient with it. Sometime you will get in the room with no trouble other time you will get kicked at the start just like you were playing a japanes player. Its all about patience. But once you get a good game started you dont really even care. The online is that fun. Could be more but it is good for what it is. Let's just hope this game leaves Japan so we can have better online ping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 16, 2010)

The loading times are awful.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 16, 2010)

Meowayne said:
			
		

> The loading times are awful.


Yeah I clocked it at or around 2 mins in this video xD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 16, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> Meowayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, so now I know how to do it. I'll post my FC later, or maybe I'll just start a separate thread.

BTW, nice voice bro. Very manly.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 16, 2010)

Got kicked again. Either you are a bad host or our distance is too great. Where are you playing from Meowayne?


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 16, 2010)

Northern Germany. Was in a game with someone named Yakki just now.

Very possible that this only works if you're on the same continent. Bummer.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 16, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> silkyskeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[email protected] I'm 27 (28 tomorrow) I hope I sound manly xD


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 16, 2010)

Is your WiFi character completely seperate from your offline character? Collectables, weapons and all?

Edit: Ha, connection error, and the console reset itself. Nice.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 16, 2010)

Meowayne said:
			
		

> Northern Germany. Was in a game with someone named Yakki just now.
> 
> Very possible that this only works if you're on the same continent. Bummer.
> Nah I dont think that is it because I played with Ikkutebayo and he is in Spain.Guess I will try once again xD Oh nvm you left xD
> ...


Oh thats what happened to you. And yes you have to start COMPLETELY over when you play online. Kinda sucks.


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 16, 2010)

Can you open a lobby? How do I join whatever you are doing?

Edit: Oh, hi Omer.

Wow, this absence a non-game-specific friend/messaging system is so incredibly primitive. What was Nintendo thinking?


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 16, 2010)

Added Meowayne and entered your room, I hope we'll be able to play (and, this is my first time online, so I don't have anything but default weapons)


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 16, 2010)

lol lets see how this goes...


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry, I was in the training menu. Ready now.
What's your locale, Omer?


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 16, 2010)

well that worked


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 16, 2010)

XD

*Posts merged*

Surely there are longer, more difficult levels?


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 16, 2010)

I guess (and hope) so, and I live in Israel.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 16, 2010)

Meowayne said:
			
		

> XD
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> Surely there are longer, more difficult levels?


there are....I will put it on one after this one.
Lets just hope the connection stays the way it is and I dont lose either of you.


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 16, 2010)

How do you save? Or is your online progress saved automatically?

Edit: I disconnected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Am I still in the lobby? Ther are red banners over your names.

No, again disconnected. I'm leaving now. Have fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lets hope this gets localized. 4-player Co-Op seems like a natural fit for some of the sequences in this game.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 16, 2010)

Meowayne said:
			
		

> How do you save? Or is your online progress saved automatically?
> 
> Edit: I disconnected.


Saved automaticly. Didnt realise you werent there >.< you are the only one that got kicked >.


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 16, 2010)

When you're in a room and there's a red bar on someone's username it means they're in the training menu.
Edit: Or that they're playing.
Got kicked.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 16, 2010)

OmerMe said:
			
		

> My FC:
> 4984-6687-1724
> Send me a PM if you add me with your FC.


We have pretty good ping. If you havent already added me my fc is 5371 2068 7363


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 16, 2010)

You're Wayne?
I'll add you now.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 16, 2010)

LoL as soon as I say that everyone gets kicked  -_-. CORRECTION: Errored and Restarted

Edit: made a new room named GBATemp play


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 16, 2010)

OmerMe said:
			
		

> You're Wayne?
> I'll add you now.


Yeah I am Wayne. Added you as well.


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm playing a little by myself to get weapons and I'll play with you in a few minutes I think


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 16, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> OmerMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just entered your GBATemp-room a few minutes ago (I was mathii) but it unfortunately seems, that the distance between Canada and Europe
is too great to play online...


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 16, 2010)

OmerMe said:
			
		

> I'm playing a little by myself to get weapons and I'll play with you in a few minutes I think


Oh okay, I gotta run some arrands for an hour or so anyway.


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 16, 2010)

People can enter my room if they want to, it's name is [HELLOWORLD] (had no name xD) but I'm just testing the levels to get points and stuff..


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 16, 2010)

OmerMe said:
			
		

> People can enter my room if they want to, it's name is [HELLOWORLD] (had no name xD) but I'm just testing the levels to get points and stuff..


Room still open?


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 16, 2010)

Meowayne said:
			
		

> OmerMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah I think he went offline. Wow I was getting pwned just now in stage 13 XD beat it with only one life left (thats another good thing about online. You get lives instead of instantly game overing when you die once. But those lives are shared. and you only get 4 xD)


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 16, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> silkyskeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@[email protected] not really. I played with ppl from Germany, Spain, italy and Brazil so far.


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 16, 2010)

Nooo. D:


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 16, 2010)

LoL me and Meowayne are getting pwned on stage 14 xD

Edit: beat it! That was epic.


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 16, 2010)

We brought down the elephant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*5*


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 16, 2010)

Well that failed we had no way of hitting it or getting mp to hit it with magic
Stupid dragon.


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 16, 2010)

In the town you could sometimes hit it by jumping. Still pretty nonsensical that it never comes down to the ground (in the campaign it does!)

Well, I'm out for today. Nice online play! If only the connection weren't nearly completely broken.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 16, 2010)

Tried joining two matches, it disconnected or something every time. Fuck.


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 16, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Tried joining two matches, it disconnected or something every time. Fuck.


Just random rooms? Probably japanese, and you can't play with people too far from you, play with people from GBAtemp.


----------



## Skoopman (Feb 16, 2010)

I just opened a room called "europe". Come and join me


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 17, 2010)

More co-op fun


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 17, 2010)

Skoopman, I'll add you when I play the game today (in an hour or so).
And Wayne, take footage when playing with me

--
You can kill the elephant? In all of the mission it appears on? I haven't even tried attacking it xD


----------



## damysteryman (Feb 17, 2010)

My copy arrived yesterday!

This game is totally f***ing awesome!

I'm up to the 5 level so far.

You guys say you're getting lag when killing heaps of monsters?
I'm not experiencing that... I killed heaps with the lv1 hammer, and got heaps of blood, but no lag.
EDIT: Just killed HEAPS of monsters with the hammer, and got a little bit of lag...

Are you getting lag in USB loaders?
If you are getting lag in disc and USB loaders, then I have a theory as to why.

Also, I've managed to find some of the text on the game disc. I'm going to try to translate it.
Easy part is modifying the game (now that I know how),
Hard part is trying to translate a game from Japanese to English when you know nearly no Japanese...


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 17, 2010)

da_letter_a said:
			
		

> My copy arrived yesterday!
> 
> This game is totally f***ing awesome!
> 
> ...



google translate with a side of bable fish


----------



## damysteryman (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, but it will need me to throw in some-err... I mean-s**tloads of common sense in with that recipe, then it should work to some extent.


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 17, 2010)

Skoopman said:
			
		

> I just opened a room called "europe". Come and join me


I entered your room for 1 stage yesterday and it worked. But the time the game needs to set up is just too much... I`m too impationed for something like that! I was waiting for like 7 minutes and the stages was like the same amount of time. I don`t know if it is a usb-problem but like this I think I`ll pass on the online-mode...


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 17, 2010)

It depends on who you play with, I played with a friend from Israel and the loading time was a few seconds.


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 17, 2010)

OmerMe said:
			
		

> It depends on who you play with, I played with a friend from Israel and the loading time was a few seconds.


Do you play through usb-loader and if yes what cIOS are you using... I had this Problem every time


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 17, 2010)

No USB loader, I'm using a DVD and playing via the disc channel.


----------



## Taik (Feb 17, 2010)

Just played through the Level 12 (in solo)
This elephant thing was just pure EPIC XD

Even though it took me 30 minutes to beat this stage, I really enjoy this game =P


----------



## Skoopman (Feb 17, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> OmerMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait until you get into the cave, this was like playing in slow motion. If it really is because of the USB loader than I'll think about purchasing the game.


----------



## damysteryman (Feb 17, 2010)

Quick Question:
Does anybody know how to enable the subtitles?
I've seen them while exploring the disc, but I don't know how to enable them in game...


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/genmessage....;topic=53475167
Nothing about subtitles here, maybe it's the online messages?


----------



## damysteryman (Feb 17, 2010)

Dang...

wait...
I haven't checked it yet, but it could be the mission/level info that is displayed right befre you select a level (at map screen, then select a level, then the text next to the picture...).

I've also noticed, based on the filenames of certain files on the disc, that the female character's name is not Freya, but it's Freyja. The J is silent.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 17, 2010)

OmerMe said:
			
		

> No USB loader, I'm using a DVD and playing via the disc channel.


So it works better from disk for online play loading? Bah I dont feel like reinstalling CiosCorp -_-


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 17, 2010)

Opened a room if anyone wants to enter, name is [HELLOWORLD] as usual.


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 17, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> OmerMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you confirm that, Omer? Short loading times in online play? How is  the slowdown during battle? (stage 22 for example, or the Bridge)


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, the online loading times depends on who you play with, I don't think it had something to do with the usb loader.
And I get slowdowns, I'm at stage 21 and I got huge slowdowns there, but I don't mind them.

Edit: finished mission 21 with almost no lag, just don't use that bow with Freya.


----------



## Lubbo (Feb 18, 2010)

does this have any english? is it hard to understand if u cant read japanese? does it work on wiiflow?


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 18, 2010)

Doesn't have English, not hard to understand once you know what everything is, and it uses a lot of Katakana (Foreign words, such as トレーニング　モード=torening modo=Training Mode) so it isn't THAT hard to understand


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 18, 2010)

Switched to cios38 rev 17 to see if it would fix the long load times. Know this ppl rev 17 makes this game freeze upon trying to load an online game. so I had to switch back to rev 13 xD


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 18, 2010)

xD
I finished mission 28 now, awesome place to farm those wind crystals xD
I have 56 weapon so far and now I'm doing mission 30.
I'll get online later today, I need people to play with on the last missions I have to get more..


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 18, 2010)

LoL Hello Omerme. Nice of you to join my game xD


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 18, 2010)

I was about to play with a friend (BeN) so I checked if there was someone online :>


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 18, 2010)

Lets just hope no one gets kicked.


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 18, 2010)

doesn't seem to start  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'll try joining your room alone

Edit: I'll open a room


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll get online now.

..

Hm, maybe we should open a REGINLEIV online coordination thread in the Wii Games subforum?


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 18, 2010)

OmerMe said:
			
		

> doesn't seem to start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you can make a room and I join you. I left that room when everyone left


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 18, 2010)

We're waiting for BeN to leave, god he's so stupid >


----------



## Skoopman (Feb 18, 2010)

Something strange just happened. I wanted to go online, while connecting to the lobby a message popped up, I clicked it and my Wii rebooted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I got the error 94030 or sth like that while trying to join a match.


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 18, 2010)

Skoopman said:
			
		

> Something strange just happened. I wanted to go online, while connecting to the lobby a message popped up, I clicked it and my Wii rebooted


Happened to me once as well. But since then it never happened again!


----------



## Krestent (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, I installed the game through a WBFS Manager and, when I run it using NeoGamma (latest R8 RC3) it freezes at some screen presumably telling me to connect a nunchuck or a WM+.  Is the WiiSOS dump a bad dump?


----------



## Skoopman (Feb 18, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> Well, I installed the game through a WBFS Manager and, when I run it using NeoGamma (latest R8 RC3) it freezes at some screen presumably telling me to connect a nunchuck or a WM+.  Is the WiiSOS dump a bad dump?



Did you extract the files with 7zip? If yes use winrar. I had a CRC-error while using 7zip, with Winrar no problem.


----------



## Krestent (Feb 18, 2010)

Skoopman said:
			
		

> tattar8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used RAR Expander (search for it).  I've extracted at least 30 segmented Wii games with this program and never had a problem.  No errors.


----------



## Skoopman (Feb 18, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> Skoopman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I never had a problem with 7zip either, until this game. So you have 2 options, try Winrar or any other program or dl the whole game again :| Maybe try even another usb loader.


----------



## Krestent (Feb 18, 2010)

Skoopman said:
			
		

> tattar8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think it might be the WBFS Manager I used?  I seem to recall having a copy of NSMBW blackscreen even after having the same ISO installed to a different drive on the same Wii with nothing being changed on the Wii


----------



## Skoopman (Feb 18, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> Skoopman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could be. The CFG Loader can play Iso games right? You could try that, if you get the freeze again, the iso is damaged.


----------



## qdog82 (Feb 18, 2010)

Was playing around with different usbloaders, finally found a combination where online is working normally, no little freezes and every game is woking and it loads in about 5 seconds.
Installed hermes cios installer v5 , 223 - ios60 base
Then used uloader  4.5B
There i set the language to japanese, ios to 223, skip ios on and display mode to ntsc.


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 18, 2010)

qdog82 said:
			
		

> Was playing around with different usbloaders, finally found a combination where online is working normally, no little freezes and every game is woking and it loads in about 5 seconds.


Sweet Jesus are you serious? I gotta try this!


----------



## qdog82 (Feb 18, 2010)

Meowayne said:
			
		

> qdog82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes i am, playing for 1 hour now, joined 3 different rooms all worked fine, and 1 of them were japanese people, atleast i think so because they were using the build in chat all the time.


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 18, 2010)

Aw, shoulda known - of course uloader doesn't support NTFS. : /

I'll try burning it to a disc.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 18, 2010)

Meowayne said:
			
		

> Aw, shoulda known - of course uloader doesn't support NTFS. : /


Did his setup work for you?


----------



## qdog82 (Feb 18, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> Meowayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not joking, it really is working, try it out yourself, doesnt take longer then 5 min, and its absolutly worth it


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 18, 2010)

*It works!*

Oh my god qdog, I love you. 

Here is the method again, for everyone else:


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 18, 2010)

So I can use ulodaer to load DVDs? If so, I'll try this later and see how it goes, hope I'll get to play with you guys :>


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, uloader reads DVDs as well.

Be careful, though: Of all the loaders out there, uloader is by far the ugliest, unfriendliest and most insulting, interface-wise... 

God, what an ugly piece of software. I wish this would work with my cfg USB loader, but hermes CIOS 223 v5 doesn't support FAT. O well.

Can anyone test if this works with other loaders once you install hermes 223 v5?


----------



## Skoopman (Feb 18, 2010)

Umm can sb help me on mission 35, 



Spoiler



how do I shoot down the ship? I shot all the parts down, I think



Nevermind, I got it. I'll try the uLoader method, too. I hope it fixes the online mode.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 18, 2010)

qdog82 said:
			
		

> silkyskeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dude. I just tried it and I have to vouch for this setup. IT WORKS. THANK YOU qdog82. This is awesome. No more long load time for me.

Now I am REALLY gonna be playing this too much xD


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 18, 2010)

Does anyone know what the devs suppose the players do when there is only a dragon left and no one has got any mana? 

I've had this happen several times now. Level impossible to finish because you cannot defeat the dragon. How could this have been overlooked / wilfully implemented during development?!


----------



## qdog82 (Feb 18, 2010)

I am glad its working for you guys too, now go online and play the shit out of this great game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Meowayne said:
			
		

> Can anyone test if this works with other loaders once you install hermes 223 v5?


Tried usbloader gx with ios 223, not working same issues as before, looks like uloader is the winner, but dam why does it have  to look that barebone ugly


----------



## Skoopman (Feb 18, 2010)

Meowayne said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the devs suppose the players do when there is only a dragon left and no one has got any mana?
> 
> I've had this happen several times now. Level impossible to finish because you cannot defeat the dragon. How could this have been overlooked / wilfully implemented during development?!



Is it stage 31 or sth like that? You can defete it, you need the arrows which shoot a green shock wafe and 



Spoiler



just shoot him. He will loose his wings and run away.



Edit: The uloader method worked. Thx guys and c u online


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 18, 2010)

Of course you defeat it using ranged weapons. But when you play the dragon-stages (I'm talking multiplayer here) with a team of Freyas, or a team of Freyas and Freys who don't have ranged weapons equipped, there is a high probability that you end up with a dragon in the sky, and no character able to use bows or staffs. (no smaller enemies = no mana)

He does come down - maybe. Once in 30 minutes, if you're lucky.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 18, 2010)

Meowayne said:
			
		

> Of course you defeat it using ranged weapons. But when you play the dragon-stages (I'm talking multiplayer here) with a team of Freyas, or a team of Freyas and Freys who don't have ranged weapons equipped, there is a high probability that you end up with a dragon in the sky, and no character able to use bows or staffs. (no smaller enemies = no mana)
> 
> He does come down - maybe. Once in 30 minutes, if you're lucky.


Yeah it's rather annoying. I had to solo that stage online with the girl to get past it, because it accured so much. Come to think of it I think one of the times was with you xDDD


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, that was us.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 19, 2010)

In a team full of Japanese players...god im loving this


----------



## Kenshin Br (Feb 19, 2010)

Video that I made to people have an idea about how the game works...


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd like to try and play with you guys before I use uloader, tell me when someone (Wayne? Meowayne?) wants to play.

I can play with Japanese people just fine, and the loading times are fast. (not using uloader or anything like that, just the disc channel.)

Quick little edit:
If anyone interested, the difficutlity levels names are:
イージー - EI JI -Easy
ノーマル - nomaru - Normal
ハード - hado - Hard
ハーデスト - hadesuto - Hardest
インフエルノ - infueruno - Inferno


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 19, 2010)

We can play a game if you like.

Assuming the forum is correct in displaying you as "online".


----------



## KageJuin (Feb 19, 2010)

hey Guys, I would love to play with you guys on Wi-Fi soon

read all about Uloader, but I'm just using USBloader GX

so I'll disconnect randomly from japs, but I'll see later what I'll do about it

right now I cannot wait to play


I'm in EU btw..and Meowayne is closeby I see..


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 19, 2010)

I've opened a "gbatemp" room.

Is there a way to search for rooms by name?


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm online now.
And no, I don't there's a way to search rooms by name, but you can just look for a certain name in the lobby.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 19, 2010)

Was it my breath? xD I entered the room and everyone left.


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 19, 2010)

gbatemp room is still open.


----------



## Ninn (Feb 19, 2010)

i joined as manny


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 19, 2010)

My wi-fi connection died xD Fixed it now.
I really need to get good weapons in my online profile, the ones I use suck


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 19, 2010)

Ha ha. Can you say "slaughter"?


----------



## Skoopman (Feb 19, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> Was it my breath? xD I entered the room and everyone left.



I couldn't join any match dunno why. After the 3d attempt I got an error again and my Wii rebooted =__= I'll try again in a few minutes.


----------



## Ninn (Feb 19, 2010)

great game, but im trying to figure out the menus


----------



## Ninn (Feb 19, 2010)

piece of cake


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 19, 2010)

I love that bow.. it does more than 2000 damage with a single shot if you aim it right. But then you guys collect all the spoils >>


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 19, 2010)

The menus are really easy to understand, there are videos on youtube that could help you if you're in trouble.
What bow?

I don't get many points, I wish everyone gets all the points, that could've been great


----------



## Ninn (Feb 19, 2010)

i hope it gets a little harder soon


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow this new wireless sensorbar eats thru batteries like a fat rat.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 19, 2010)

Ninn said:
			
		

> i hope it gets a little harder soon


Unless he changes the difficulty, it stays easy for awhile. think around 27 or so


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 19, 2010)

I wish there were statistics at the end of each battle. Most kills, most damage, etc.
That would be neato. 

@Omar: The second bow I think that you can buy for Frey. Takes 10 seconds or so to load, then does 200 damage to everything it hits.


Edit: Will change difficulty for the next level, but then I gotta go.


----------



## Ninn (Feb 19, 2010)

I almost died there


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, statistics could've been cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and I'm Omer, not Omar xD


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 19, 2010)

rofl hard enough for you?


----------



## Ninn (Feb 19, 2010)

lol, i shouldnt have open my mouth


----------



## Meowayne (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Ninn (Feb 19, 2010)

we got whooped


----------



## Ninn (Feb 19, 2010)

wth? you guys chatting in japanese in the game?


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 19, 2010)

78 normal crystals
4 water crystals
3 earth crystals

I get no points o-o"

About the chat, all I know is "OK", "GO! GO!" and "ハハハ" which means HAHAHA


----------



## Ninn (Feb 19, 2010)

last round for me


----------



## Raikage46 (Feb 19, 2010)

I got this game right after it's release and it's awesome, even online works without any lag. But where in online mode can I find my FriendCode? The game becomes more difficult at some point (around stage 20) and the menu is easy to understand.
Because the chances for a western release are not very high, I started a petition (you can find it on: petitionspot.com/petitions/dynamicslash), so please sign it, if you want it.


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 19, 2010)

Bottom right corner of the lobby menu, there are two red buttons, left one is friend roster which has your FC and your friends, and I don't really know what the other one is..


----------



## Raikage46 (Feb 20, 2010)

ok thx, I overlooked it^^
if someone wants to play online with me, send a pm.


----------



## gregory020 (Feb 20, 2010)

when you press the last button you see a list with all the people you played with / went in their lobby and there are some options i think it has to do with add or block people


----------



## Raikage46 (Feb 20, 2010)

So, how can I play with someone from my friendlist or have I to open a room in the lobby?


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 20, 2010)

Raikage46 said:
			
		

> So, how can I play with someone from my friendlist or have I to open a room in the lobby?


Either you or the person you wanna play with from your friendslist has to make a room. The ppl/person that didnt make the room can then go to their friendslist and click the person's name and in the big right box it will display a red oval that you click to join the room they are in.

Edit: Holy crap how many online missions are there? I entered a room that was on stage 84 @[email protected] then the host changed it to stage 44.


----------



## Skoopman (Feb 21, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> Raikage46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I guess a lot  This game focuses on co-op online play I guess, which is great.

Did any1 finish the single player? I was busy the last days so I'm somewhere around mission 35 I think.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 21, 2010)

Skoopman said:
			
		

> Well I guess a lot  This game focuses on co-op online play I guess, which is great.
> 
> Did any1 finish the single player? I was busy the last days so I'm somewhere around mission 35 I think.


Nah. I have been playing nothing but online play for the last few days. (really dont see a point in playing it offline to tell you the truth) I am on stage 22 on story mode.


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm at around 35 in story mode too, and like 16 online
I like playing the story mode, I like the story elements in it, it's hard for me to play online mode as usually almost all of the crystals go to other players (mostly because I like attacking from afar most of the time), so I'm left to play alone online, or offline


----------



## silkyskeeter (Feb 21, 2010)

OmerMe said:
			
		

> I'm at around 35 in story mode too, and like 16 online
> I like playing the story mode, I like the story elements in it, it's hard for me to play online mode as usually almost all of the crystals go to other players (mostly because I like attacking from afar most of the time), so I'm left to play alone online, or offline


LoL the later stages you dont have to worry about ppl taking all the crystals xD because you are placed at seperate sides of the field. and have to take hordes after hordes of spawns. I think stage 25 is the first stage like that...or is it 24....one of the 2. I love those stages...only problem is if someone is dying and needs your help they are screwed because the map is huge. Took me 20-30 seconds of nonstop dashing to get to someone to help them @[email protected] (ended up doing in vain because he died before I could get to him) Im on stage 33 online but I have beaten stage past that but not in sequential order. So my list goes kinda wonky. It goes 1-33 then 35 36 37 40 41 45 47 61 64 67 xD. I need to do the numbers inbetween those numbers. but it takes so long for ppl to join my rooms. And trust me some of those you need some help. And whenever I join another room, they are either; just starting their online games, playing stages I have already did, or playing stage 71 or something. I dont mind doing any of the earlier ones but the later of that list is just annoying. We either fail or their is some female user that keeps using the explosive arrows and killing the melee'ers so you end up wasting time on a failed run because of some inconsiderate female user.


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 21, 2010)

I always bombed you guys when playing with you because I don't have the bow I use in story mode. xD
I'll finish story mode first, then I'll play more online with you hopefully, I hope I'll have the time, I have about 5 days off starting this Thursday, and then 2-3 weeks off at the end of March, so I'll have plenty of time for games. D:


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 21, 2010)

Since this thread is sinking down due to newer releases, I figured we should put all discussion onto the Wi-Fi thread.

Link!

Felt appropriate.


----------



## alaeddine (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello,
I've just began playing this game today, unfortunatly just with Wiimote ( i'm getting a WM+ tomorrow ) but it stills awesome!
I was wondering how to get new weapons? ( espacially that bow that causes explosions ) ( i'm in the 3rd or 4th lvl ) 

Thanks


----------



## silkyskeeter (Mar 1, 2010)

alaeddine said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I've just began playing this game today, unfortunatly just with Wiimote ( i'm getting a WM+ tomorrow ) but it stills awesome!
> I was wondering how to get new weapons? ( espacially that bow that causes explosions ) ( i'm in the 3rd or 4th lvl )
> 
> Thanks


You have to take the dropped jewels and gems (or w/e you wanna call them) and use them in the weapon unlocking menu (the 3rd option at the screen that shows your character) The pink icons are for unlocking weapons for the girl and the blue ones are for unlocking weapons for the boy (you have to unlock weapons for the girl to get some weapons for the boy and vise versa)


----------



## alaeddine (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks a lot, that will help
Oh, would you know if that fire bow is a boy bow also or just girl?


----------



## silkyskeeter (Mar 2, 2010)

alaeddine said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot, that will help
> Oh, would you know if that fire bow is a boy bow also or just girl?


Its the girls weapon. Any weapon with elemental properties is always a weapon for the girl. The guy cant use magic in his weapons.


----------



## alaeddine (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok, thank you


----------



## KageJuin (Mar 8, 2010)

though...the guy has a fire bow...but it shoots in an arch and it doesn't use magic...


----------

